# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  En defensa de (algunas) especies exóticas invasoras

## Jonasino

> Hay una guerra contra las especies invasoras desde hace años. Pero ahora la batalla no se le ha declarado sólo a los animales o plantas dañinas para los ecosistemas, sino que ha saltado a los tribunales, los despachos ministeriales e incluso a las calles, con una manifestación el pasado día 5 de junio que llevó a miles de pescadores, cazadores y representantes del mundo rural al centro de Madrid en protesta contra una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo que incluye en el Catálogo de Especies Exóticas Invasoras a la trucha arcoiris, la carpa, el lucio, el arruí -una cabra del Magreb-, el cangrejo rojo americano y otras muchas de interés cinegético o pesquero.
> 
> El problema parte de dos reales decretos de los años 2011 y 2013 que modificaron la Ley del Patrimonio Natural y de la Biodiversidad para incluir multitud de excepciones, generalmente incluidas a petición de comunidades autónomas por el interés económico de las especies, y que sacaron momentáneamente algunos de estos organismos exóticos de la lista de especies a controlar y en su caso erradicar. Para algunos grupos conservacionistas la legislación a demanda y según los intereses económicos de cada caso era algo intolerable, así que Ecologistas en Acción, SEO/Bird Life y AEMS-Ríos con Vida recurrieron contra el Real Decreto de agosto de 2013 que regulaba el Catálogo español de Especies Exóticas Invasoras.
> 
> El Tribunal Supremo dio el pasado mes de marzo un puñetazo sobre la mesa y eliminó las medias tintas. Las especies invasoras o son dañinas y por tanto hay que erradicarlas o no son invasoras. Sin excepciones. El criterio general del Supremo es que el real decreto no podía modificar lo que imponía una norma de rango superior como la Ley del Patrimonio Natural y de la Biodiversidad. Esa ley sostiene que, de forma inexcusable, deben incluirse en el Catálogo «las especies que, por sus acreditadas características dañinas, lo merezcan, sin que sean admisibles objeciones».
> 
> «Entendimos que el Real Decreto de especies invasoras se modificó de forma arbitraria y poco rigurosa», asegura a este diario César Rodríguez, secretario general de la organización de pescadores AEMS-Ríos con Vida, una de las organizaciones que recurrieron al Supremo. «Las especies invasoras son la segunda causa más importante de la pérdida de biodiversidad», explica Juan Carlos Atienza, director de conservación de SEO/BirdLife, que también figura en la sentencia. "El objetivo no es tanto erradicar las especies invasoras, sino recuperar las especies autóctonas", dice Rodríguez.
> 
> Los pescadores aún pueden seguir capturando y soltando en los ríos españoles especies como el black bass, la carpa, el lucio o el siluro. Pero no lo podrán hacer a partir de la publicación de la sentencia del Supremo en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE), algo que probablemente ocurra después de las elecciones del próximo 26 de junio. «El Tribunal Supremo le ha pedido ya dos veces al Ejecutivo que publique la sentencia en el BOE», asegura Atienza.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2016/0...d438b45ea.html

----------

